# Trying to choose the right tool



## JonTurlington (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a 6" X 4.5" X 12" block of wood that I need to do general shaping to before carving. What tool(s) might you recommend for this job?

I have considered a scroll and jig saw but neither seems to have the cutting depth required. I see coping saws, but almost all are only 6" long and I and not comfortable with that scenario.

Thanks very much,

Jon


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

A bandsaw is probably your best bet, and one with a large re-saw capability is most likely required.

Depending on how much material you are trying to remove, an angle grinder fitted with a Kutzall or King Arthur carving head may work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JonTurlington said:


> I have a 6" X 4.5" X 12" block of wood that I need to do general shaping to before carving. What tool(s) might you recommend for this job?
> 
> I have considered a scroll and jig saw but neither seems to have the cutting depth required. I see coping saws, but almost all are only 6" long and I and not comfortable with that scenario.
> 
> ...



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

A band saw might be the answer. Or, you might try the carbide rod blades that mount to a hacksaw. Or, very sharp chisels/carving tools will shape quickly. You could also try rotary rasps, which can be used in a drill or drill press.


----------

